# [XFCE-4] Perte d'apparence avec compiz-fusion (Résolu)

## nexus6

Bonsoir à tous les gentoistes !

Voilà, je rencontre un petit souci suite à l'installation de compiz-fusion.

En effet, quelques fois je le désactive pour jouer à des jeux Open-GL natif ou pour jouer à des jeux sous wine.

Je n'ai pas trouvé d'autre moyen plus efficace que de "killer" manuellement les processus, mais là où cela me géne un peu, c'est que les fenêtres XFCE-4 n'ont plus de barre de titre qui apparait, et parfois le curseur de la souris se transforme en croix.

C'est un peu génant et franchement pas ergonomique du tout   :Confused: 

Auriez-vous quelques conseils à me donner afin que je puisse retrouver l'apparence de base XFCE-4 ?

J'ai par ailleur testé de désinstaller compiz-fusion, mais cela ne résoud rien.

Par avance merci pour vos précieux conseils  :Smile: Last edited by nexus6 on Sun Oct 04, 2009 5:54 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## GentooUser@Clubic

x11-apps/fusion-icon (c'est un programme qui lance automatiquement compiz quand il démarre et qui se loge dans la zone de notification pour proposer quelques options utiles comme la sélection du WM)

Sinon Compiz étant lui-même un Window Manager tu peut le tuer proprement et le remplacer par xfwm avec la commande :

```
xfwm4 --replace
```

Et ça marche avec tous les WM :

```
metacity --replace

kwin --replace 

compiz --replace

...

```

----------

## nexus6

Mais c'est super ça !

Je me doutais qu'il fallait mettre "wm" --replace, mais vu que je ne connaissais pas le nom de la wm pour XFCE-4, je m'en sortais plus  :Rolling Eyes: 

Un grand merci à toi GentooUser  :Wink: 

----------

